# New 2.5 Gallon Glass Bowl HELP!



## kkuzelka (Mar 7, 2012)

So my girlfriend just purchased this tank for me.. 


http://www.ahalife.com/product/742/Award-winning-Handmade-Glass-Fish-Bowl/

its a 2.5 gallon tank and would like to put some type of filter in it to keep it clean. Any recommendations? Will either have a betta in it or shrimp. 


Thanks!


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't see any kind of filter on/in that. It's a fish bowl. I have a 2 gallon jar with 2 fish in it that I just do 50% water changes every 2 weeks. It works for me. I would just go with regular water changes.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Gooberfish said:


> I can't see any kind of filter on/in that. It's a fish bowl. I have a 2 gallon jar with 2 fish in it that I just do 50% water changes every 2 weeks. It works for me. I would just go with regular water changes.


I would think about the same thing and you can adjust for your conditions. A filter would ruin the look, but some plants could help with O2, good luck.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

$140 :icon_eek:


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

what about one of those penn plax air pump driven filters or a diy air pump filter?


----------



## kkuzelka (Mar 7, 2012)

scream-aim-fire said:


> $140 :icon_eek:



hahaahah ya... I guess she loves me.


----------



## kkuzelka (Mar 7, 2012)

how about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-Un.../dp/B0009YD7D4

Saw it in someone's fish bowl on here.

or Could I just use a mini powerhead?


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have several of those elite filters on my 2.5 gallon tanks. They work well. 
Even on the lowest flow setting, they blast a lot. I stuffed mine with extra filter sponges which solved that problem!


----------



## kkuzelka (Mar 7, 2012)

and its cheap 8.00 bucks for it.. not bad. 

So another question Im thinking of using this as centerpiece for my coffee table.. I really don't want to do water changes everyweek. And i would like the water to clear. So question is, are there any battery opertated filters. Or something i can use battery operated to help add some filtration in the tank?


----------



## JKfish (Oct 6, 2010)

One relatively cheap option would be to use the Walstad method to set up a mini little NPT with fast growing plants  I've seen some pretty great 2 gallon npts with bettas, the plants were grown so thick that the heater was hardly visible. Even with a filter, you'd have to do weekly water changes, simply because 2 gallons can't hold cycles super well


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

One thing is for sure dont put a freaking goldfish in it! 

On the serious side, if you want this as a centerpiece dont filter it just pack it with plants and it will stay clean. I highly recomend the walstad bowl method. I have a couple you can see them in the link in my sig. No heater, no filter, occasional light from a cfl otherwise just window light. I do a 25-50% water change in my bowls about once a month. And i feed the shrimp/snails every couple days. You can also find alot more info on how best to set this type of bowl/tank up in the nano section.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

It would be cool to drill it and use a sump. Then you also can have a heater and other equipment.

Maybe make that moutain into a fountain?


----------

